

IE9 Downloaded 2.35 Million Times in First 24 Hours - TuxPirate
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2382120,00.asp

======
rbanffy
I like this one better:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2334641>

